# Bird box



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

has anyone watched it?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I've never even heard of it. What channel is it on or is it on the net only?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I've never even heard of it. What channel is it on or is it on the net only?


It's a movie. I watched it but was very confused and sobbing about Tom lol.
You can get it on Netflix, it's quite interesting.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ah, this is where living in the country is an issue. Watching anything like Netflix is a no go. My internet access is over a cell tower, it would take days to watch a single movie.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Ah, this is where living in the country is an issue. Watching anything like Netflix is a no go. My internet access is over a cell tower, it would take days to watch a single movie.


it actually took ages for me to load it lol. why is your Internet so bad? is it a location thing or?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Mostly location but some infrastructure. We're miles behind other countries and that's for no other reason than the companies not wanting to spend to upgrade.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Mostly location but some infrastructure. We're miles behind other countries and that's for no other reason than the companies not wanting to spend to upgrade.


oh well when you get a chance, watch it. it's really good


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I will. I'll check to see if it's something that will be released to regular broadcasting. Heaven knows there isn't much else worth watching these days.

When do you get to head home? If you told us, I've forgotten.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> I will. I'll check to see if it's something that will be released to regular broadcasting. Heaven knows there isn't much else worth watching these days.
> 
> When do you get to head home? If you told us, I've forgotten.


okay. in April


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Has it been a year since you were home by the time you return?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Has it been a year since you were home by the time you return?


no, it's been 8 months


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Have you kept track of how many countries? We know you don't like Spain. Which ones would you go back to again?

Did you see birds in your travels that you don't have at home that you'd want to add to your flock?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, I looked up Bird Box. I had this niggle in the back of my brain that I had heard of it. I did. What I heard was stupid people driving cars while blindfolded on public roads. And that they got the idea from watching the movie.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> So, I looked up Bird Box. I had this niggle in the back of my brain that I had heard of it. I did. What I heard was stupid people driving cars while blindfolded on public roads. And that they got the idea from watching the movie.


Yeah that's the bird box challenge. The movie is good tho


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

So, someone put the challenge out and these really dumb people took him/her up on it? 

I can't imagine that was in the movie since it had nothing to do with challenging people to do dumb things.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> So, someone put the challenge out and these really dumb people took him/her up on it?
> 
> I can't imagine that was in the movie since it had nothing to do with challenging people to do dumb things.


There is this evil presence around them and they have to wear blindfolds so they can't catch the presence. Kinda hard to explain


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

When I looked it up I remembered seeing commercials for it and thought that's what it was really about. Not challenging people to put theirs and everyone else's lives in danger.


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> When I looked it up I remembered seeing commercials for it and thought that's what it was really about. Not challenging people to put theirs and everyone else's lives in danger.


I know, it's so stupid. Almost as dangerous as the tide pod challenge smh


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wait! There was a Tide pod challenge?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> Wait! There was a Tide pod challenge?


yes... don't ask


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I meant to search the net about this. So, I won't ask.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

What is wrong with people? I get the children getting into it because of its looks but how could those approaching adulthood be that stupid?


----------



## DuckRunner (Aug 24, 2017)

robin416 said:


> What is wrong with people? I get the children getting into it because of its looks but how could those approaching adulthood be that stupid?


One guy was driving with a blindfold on. He needs his driving licence taken away


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

A woman driving with a blindfold and getting in a wreck is part of why I remembered something about it.


----------

